# Pressure Cooker recipes



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok couldn't wait for my real cooker to get here, so I used my canner to cook a couple of things. One was pork ribs and the other was whole chicken. The ribs turned out very tender but they were bland, the chicken turned out really good. It just feel apart when I tried to lift it out and was very juicy with lots of flavor. I would like to cook some type of stew or something like that in it any good suggestions?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, just now saw this thread. Here are a few sites I like.

http://missvickie.com/
http://tipnut.com/pressure-cooker/
http://fastcooking.ca/pressure_cookers/recipes_pressure_cooker_index.php
http://www.kitchendaily.com/pressure-cooker-recipes/

After you use it for a while, you'll be more comfortable coming up with your own recipes and uses. Good luck!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks callie, the one thing I have noticed is that pork is really bland when pressure cooking it. I made a loin last night and although it was tender it was bland, even with all of the garlic and other spices. Same thing with the bbq ribs I had made.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think pork loin is pretty tasteless no matter how you make it, lol. I know a lot of fat isn't good for you, but the fat marbling in meat is what gives it the good flavor, and pork loin is very, very lean. The only time I use it is in soups, stews, casseroles, etc., where there's lots of other flavor.

I don't know about the ribs, I use pork country style ribs, and again they have more fat, so maybe that's the difference. I just use bottled sauce, Head Country, which is made in Oklahoma, good stuff! 

In general, plain meats in the pressure cooker are going to need a lot of spice added. They do come out really moist and tender, but not much flavor. You'll get the hang of what you like and don't like in it with a little practice.

I do things like beef bourguignon, pepper steak, sweet and sour pork, green chile stew, things like that with a mix of ingredients. I don't have any written recipes for those, I'm more of a wing-it cook, lol.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a half of loin left that I am just going to can for now, then I can use it in ways you suggest. I am more of a wing it cook also, but with this being so new I really need to learn more about it before I can wing it


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like a perfect plan to me.  That Miss Vickie's site was the most helpful to me when I first got my pressure cooker. Good luck and good eating!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links, I know as I get more comfortable with using it I will start making my own adjustment to recipes. I have been sick for the past few days, so havn't gotten a chance to look at them much yet.


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Can someone help to explain the difference between pressure cooker and pressure canner? According to "Miss Vickie", a pressure cooker is not a pressure canner (p. 10 of "Miss Vickie's Big Book of Pressure Cooker Recipes". "It is no longer recommendend to use a pressure cooker for home canning because a fully loaded canner takes a longer time for heating and cooling than the smaller pressure cooker. The canner loaded with jars and rack are taken into account when determining the total processing time established by lab testing"....blah, blah, blah. Yet, Mirror, All-American, and Presto all label their pressure canners as pressure cookers. 
ANYWAY!! which is your most utilized? Pressure cooker? Pressure canner? Crockpot?

thanks for reading.

-Taratunafish


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I just got my canner, and decided to try it as a cooker and it works great both ways. I am new to all this so it will be interesting to see the reply's.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Tara, technically, you can pressure cook or can in a pressure canner (although they really don't recommend it any more), but you cannot can in a pressure cooker, not big enough with room for enough rolling boiling water, comes up to temp and cools off too fast, etc. Here's a link that explains a little more the difference between the two:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/factsheets/pressurecookers.html

This is also the foremost website for beginning canners (just click on the home link at the bottom, and you'll see a list for "How Do I?" topics), along with a NEW issue of the Ball Blue Book (rules change constantly, so older issues are not as reliable).

I personally don't pressure cook in my canner for two reasons: 1) I don't like to cook in aluminum. 2) I'm single and don't need such a large amount at a time. My pressure cooker is stainless steel, and my canner is aluminum. My pressure cooker is 6 quarts, and my canner is 21 quarts. Clear as mud right, lol? 

I think the most important thing to remember with pressure cooking is to never fill it more than 2/3 full or IF cooking beans not more than 1/2 full - you need to allow room for the bubbling foam it makes and skins to not clog up the vent. This is why a lot of people have had cookers explode, filling them too full. 

But, if you want to talk about most utilized on your list, it has to be my crockpot, lol. I use it at least several times a week, but it's an entirely different method of cooking compared to either pressure cooking or canning. Hope I've helped and not caused more confusion! 

P.S. Merks, I didn't think about it before, but this might be why you're getting undesirable results when pressure cooking. The bigger canner does take longer to come up to temp and longer to cool off, so may be seriously overcooking your food. Doh! Sorry I didn't think of it before. Hopefully, you'll have better results when you get your pressure cooker.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks callie, for all the info. You could be right about me cooking in the canner, but the chicken turned out great. I have not tried any beef in it yet, other then the roast I actually canned and that was way yummy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pressure Cooked North African Lamb Stew
Serves 4. Published July 1, 1996. 

Any stewâbeef, pork, or lambâcan be adapted to the pressure cooker. This lamb tagine simply exemplifies the basic technique. Lamb shoulder is better for stewing but is often expensive and hard to find. You can substitute meat from the leg, but the stewed meat will be drier.




1 tablespoon canola oil 
2 pounds boneless lamb shoulder or leg, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1 large onion , chopped coarse 
2 large cloves garlic , minced 
1 cup dried apricots , halved 
1/3 cup raisins 
1/2 cup blanched almonds (whole) 
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger , minced 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
table salt 
ground black pepper 
3/4 cup water 
1/4 cup fresh squeezed orange juice from 1 large orange 
1/3 cup packed fresh mint leaves , plus extra for garnish 

Instructions
1.1. Heat oil in 6-quart pressure cooker over medium-high heat. Add lamb cubes in batches to avoid overcrowding; brown on all sides, about 5 minutes per batch. Transfer browned lamb to plate with slotted spoon. Add onion and garlic to heated fat; sautÃ© to soften slightly, 2 to 3 minutes. Return lamb to pot and stir in remaining ingredients, including 3/4 cup water and salt and pepper to taste. Cover cooker, securing lid; bring to high pressure. Reduce heat to maintain high pressure and cook 15 minutes. Let pressure release naturally, 10 to 15 minutes.

2.2. When pressure has dropped, carefully remove lid away from you. Test meat; it should be fork-tender. If not, replace lid and cook under high pressure 5 minutes longer, then quick-release pressure.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pressure Cooked Pot RoastServes 6 to 8. Published July 1, 1996. 

The pressure cooker is extremely forgiving for tougher cuts of meat such as pot roast. It yields a good, juicy roast. Note although slices will look grey and overcooked, they arenât. We prefer a juicy gravy like the one in this recipe, but you may also thicken it. Once youâve removed the vegetables from the cooker, skim one tablespoon of fat off the surface of the juices and mix it with two tablespoons of flour. Whisk this mixture back into the juices, one teaspoon at a time, until it can coat the back of a spoon. Simmer the gravy for two minutes.




1 bay leaf , medium 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 whole cloves 
3/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorn 
3/4 teaspoon table salt 
2 large cloves garlic , cut into a total of 16 slices 
1 beef chuck roast (about 3 pounds), boneless 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
1 medium onion , chopped fine 
1 small carrot , cut into small dice 
1 small rib celery , cut into small dice 
1 cup low-sodium chicken broth 
1 cup red wine 
3 medium potatos , peeled and cut into eighths 
4 medium carrots , peeled and cut into 2-inch chunks 

Instructions
1.1. Grind bay leaf, thyme, cloves, and peppercorns to fine powder in spice grinder or small food processor. Add salt; pulse to mix. Transfer to small bowl, add garlic slivers, then toss to coat with spice mixture. Poke sixteen, 1/2-inch-deep slits in meat with paring knife; stuff each with garlic sliver. Rub remaining spice mixture over meat.

2.2. Heat oil in 6-quart pressure cooker over medium-high heat. Put roast in pot and brown thoroughly on all sides, maintaining heat so fat sizzles briskly but does not smoke, about 15 minutes. Transfer roast to plate. Add onion, small carrot, and celery to heated fat; sautÃ© to soften slightly, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in stock and wine; increase heat to high. Lower trivet into pot; set browned roast on trivet. Cover cooker, securing lid; bring to high pressure. Reduce heat to maintain high pressure and cook 1 hour. Quick-release pressure.

3.3. When pressure has dropped, carefully remove lid away from you. Test meat; it should be fork-tender. Remove meat and wrap in tin foil; set aside. 

4.4. Remove trivet from cooker and reserve vegetables that were cooked with meat. Add potatoes and medium carrots. Once again cover cooker, securing lid; bring to high pressure. Reduce heat to maintain high pressure and cook 4 minutes. Quick-release pressure. When pressure has dropped, carefully remove lid away from you. Transfer vegetables to large platter; cover with foil.

5.5. With handheld immersion blender, puree juices left in cooker, or puree them in food processor or blender. 

6.6. Cut pot roast into thin slices. Arrange on platter and surround with vegetables. Ladle a few spoonfuls of gravy over meat. Pass remaining gravy in separate gravy boat.


Americaâs Test Kitchen is a 2,500-square-foot kitchen located just outside of Boston. It is the home of Cookâs Country and Cookâs Illustrated magazines and is the workday destination for more than three dozen test cooks, editors, and cookware specialists. Our mission is to test recipes until we understand how and why they work and arrive at the best version. We also test kitchen equipment and supermarket ingredients in search of brands that offer the best value and performance. You can watch us work by tuning in to Americaâs Test Kitchen (www.americastestkitchen.com) on public television.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Lisa those sound really good!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You're welcome! That pot roast recipe is seriously the BEST pot roast I've ever tasted. Ever. I was so appreciative of my pressure cooker after I made that pot roast.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think thats the one I am gonna try for dinner wed. I am picking up the rest of the case of meat I bought and I was gonna cut a couple of roasts from it, then can the rest.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband has discovered Pressure Cooking and loves it, so I gave him my 12qt Mirro.
He's done Fried Chicken, Pork and Beef roasts and the other night he cooked up a whole Chicken (he forgot to tie the legs closed, ...~lol~...)


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

marinemomtatt said:


> My husband has discovered Pressure Cooking and loves it, so I gave him my 12qt Mirro.
> He's done Fried Chicken, Pork and Beef roasts and the other night he cooked up a whole Chicken (he forgot to tie the legs closed, ...~lol~...)


explain the fried chicken thing! I've wondered about this for awhile. 
How do you do it? (in your pressure cooker, that is)


Kris


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Lisa, that lamb stew sounds really good! The beef stew sounds almost like beef burgundy, bet it would be good too. 

Solarmom, I don't want to be a "pressure cooker Nazi", lol, but it's really, really not recommended to pressure fry in a pressure cooker. There are pressure fryers for sale, although they are very expensive. They have a thicker gasket made out of different material than a pressure cooker, and they also have a tighter locking mechanism, though as far as I know that's the only difference.

There were some made and sold back in the 70s, and they were discontinued because they were "too dangerous". I personally think it was due to misuse on some peoples' part, and I actually have one and use it, but I would never use my regular pressure cooker to fry in. But then, I pressure can some stuff that "they" say isn't safe either, so to each their own. I just felt it was my duty, since I've been the major contributor of advice, that this is not recommended. Okay, I've done my duty, continue on. 

You can look up pressure fryers on Google or eBay. If you want to see the ones from the 70s, look up Wearever Chicken Bucket, lol. They came in two different sizes, and there's still a free manual for download online. You can pick them up on eBay, if you're brave enough. They make great chicken, crispy on the outside and juicy on the inside, just like KFC or other pressure fried chicken. I've also thought about trying chicken fried steak in it, but just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

I have started to use my pressure cooker to cook dried beans and it works great. Soak for 6 hrs or overnight, then put in fresh water and season and cook under pressure for 10mins. I had been having some problems getting my beans tender, even after cooking them for hrs (maybe they were a little old) but now they come out perfect.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, the pressure cooker is a definite cure for old hard beans, lol. And as fast as they cook, I don't really know why I cook them any other way, but I still do, usually when I'm simmering a big old leftover ham bone in there.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

When I cook a pork roast I'll brown it really good in some butter & olive oil. Add some rosemary, Mrs. Dash, Garlic and onion. Add a can of "cream of" whatever soup. Then pressure cook as normal....mmmmmm MMMMMM Of course you have to have some mashed taters to eat with the resulting gravy!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag for later referance. Those reciepes look great!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm a little behind here.
Was asked about the fried chicken my husband made using the pressure cooker.
He followed the recipe that came in the instruction manual.

Fried Chicken
1 chicken 
1/2 cup flour
1 Tbls. salt
pepper to taste
2 tsp. paprika
1/4 cup Shortening
2 small onions, cut in half
1 1/4 cup water

Cut chicken into individual servings. mix flour and spices; coat chicken
Brown in hot shortening in cooker. add onion and water. place chicken on rack in cooker.
Cover, set control to 10 and cook 15 minutes after control jiggles.
Cool cooker normally for 5 mins. then place under faucet.
Place chicken under oven broiler for a few minutes to crisp.
prepare gravy from drippings, if desired.

we added other spices to the mix and he allowed the cooker pressure to drop all the way on it's own.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, right in the manual?? All the ones I've ever seen specifically said not to fry in them. I guess it's okay then, lol!  It sounds good too! 

I had totally forgotten this thread too, but I picked up a pressure cookbook the last time I was at Goodwill for 50 cents. It's called "The New Pressure Cooker Cookbook" by Pat Dailey (although it was put out in 1990, lol). It has some really good-sounding recipes in it that I plan to try, such as:

Braised Beefsteak with Tex-Mex Sauce
Lamb Shanks with Garlicky Port Wine Sauce
County Kitchen Swiss Steak
Beef Brisket with Smoked Chili Sauce
Grandma Min's Swedish Meatballs
Sausage & Chicken Jambalaya
Teriyaki Spareribs
Pork Chops Stuffed with Apples & Cornbread
Italian Chicken & Sausage with Peppers
Shrimp Stuffed Artichokes
Spaghetti Squash with Pesto
Green Chile Pork & Hominy Stew
Fisherman's Wharf Cioppino
Fennel & Scallop Bisque

and lots of others, lol.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, really and truely the only 'frying' being done in the cooker is the browning of the chicken. Its not at all like the pressure cooker fried chicken my dad used to make, which had the cooker filled half way with oil (don't know if it was one of the cookers designed for frying...that was eons ago...~lol~...)


----------

